# Brandungsangeln ohne Schlagschnur????



## Allround_angler (19. März 2011)

Hallo!
Habe günstig 2 mal xds Fireline 0.33er gekauft und so günstig dass ich einfach nicht mehr nein sagen konnte. 
Nun weiss ich ja, dass die erfahrenen Brandungsangler nie ne 0.33er als Hauptschnur nehmen würden, wegen dem Wurfweitenverlust. Nun sind  meine Fragen....

1. könnte der Wurfweitenverlust grösser sein als bei einer 33er Mono falls ich diese als Hauptschnur verwende? 

2. Wäre die Gefahr von Perückenbildung gross?

2. ....und könnte man die 0.33er Fireline alleine als Hauptschnur verwenden ohne Schlagschnur, denn 29 kilo Tragkraft hat sie ja? 

Ich verwende hauptsächlich Brandungsbleie bis 170-180gr ca. (also keine 200gr)



Über Infos wäre ich dankbar!


----------



## riecken (19. März 2011)

*AW: Brandungsangeln ohne Schlagschnur????*

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...t-international-dynamix-multicolor/detail.jsf
Habe ich und ich nehme keine schlagschnur..Perücken habe ich auch nicht


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. März 2011)

*AW: Brandungsangeln ohne Schlagschnur????*

Mir selbst wäre eine mit 0.33 angegebene Geflochtene zu dick.Ich gehe nicht über 0,17 plus Keule,würde aber auch eine Geflochtene wegen des Abriebs nicht durchgehend 
benutzen.Einmal in eine Muschelbank,und das wars.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Allround_angler (20. März 2011)

*AW: Brandungsangeln ohne Schlagschnur????*

Dort wo ich angle ist der Fisch nicht weit. Meist so 80m entfernt. Muschelbänke gibt es dort nicht sondern nur Kies. deswegen habe ich auch keine Bedenken, dass die Schnur nicht geeignet wäre.  

Warum ich die Frage stelle ist nur, weil ich total unerfahren in Sachen geflochtener Schnur bin, was das Brandungsangeln betrifft. 

Also es besteht keine Gefahr, dass ich mich oder andere damit gefährde, wenn ich  eine 0.33 geflochtene Hauptschnur mit 29 kg Tragkraft ohne Schlagschnur zum Brandungsangeln benutze???? 


(Wurffehler natürlich mal ausgeschlossen )

Meine monofile Schlagschnur hat ja deutlich weniger Tragkraft...deswegen war meine logische Schlussfolgerung dass es ja eigentlich gehen müsste, wenn da nicht die sehr geringe bis gar keine Dehnung geflochtener Schnüre wäre.


Es wäre schön wenn meine Sorge unbegründet wäre.

@riecken:

Welchen Durchmesser fischst Du denn??? Da sind ja mehrere Tragkraftangaben!!!

Gruss Jens


----------



## DxcDxrsch (20. März 2011)

*AW: Brandungsangeln ohne Schlagschnur????*

klaro geht das schon... is eben nur nich ideal...


----------



## Allerfischer (20. März 2011)

*AW: Brandungsangeln ohne Schlagschnur????*

Also ich nehme auch nur 0,14er Powerline speziell für die Brandung..Tragkraft 14,20 KG..abgerissen auf Grund von Muschelbänken ist mir die noch nie. Schlagschnur habe ich das letzte mal vor 10 Jahren verwendet..


----------



## degl (20. März 2011)

*AW: Brandungsangeln ohne Schlagschnur????*



Allround_angler schrieb:


> Dort wo ich angle ist der Fisch nicht weit. Meist so 80m entfernt. Muschelbänke gibt es dort nicht sondern nur Kies. deswegen habe ich auch keine Bedenken, dass die Schnur nicht geeignet wäre.
> 
> Warum ich die Frage stelle ist nur, weil ich total unerfahren in Sachen geflochtener Schnur bin, was das Brandungsangeln betrifft.
> 
> ...



Jens,

die kannst du bedenkenlos fischen, auch ohne Schlagschnur.......solltest aber zwischendurch immer mal die ersten 10 m auf Abrieb kontrollieren.
Schütz den Finger deiner Wurfhand und achte darauf, das die Rollenbremsen zu sind

gruß degl


----------



## mcrae (20. März 2011)

*AW: Brandungsangeln ohne Schlagschnur????*

Die Fireline kannst du ohne Bedenken fischen, mach ich auch.
Und Fische fangen kannst du damit auch. Der Vorteil an der dicken Schnur ist das du bei einem Hänger den Stein teilweise mit raus ziehen kannst...


----------



## Klaus S. (20. März 2011)

*AW: Brandungsangeln ohne Schlagschnur????*

Gerade dei Kraut hat eine durchgehende Schnur sogar noch Vorteile gegeüber Keule oder vorgeschaltete Schlagschnur.

Kannst damit bedenkenlos los ziehen obwohl sie für "normale" Brandung überdemensioniert ist.


----------



## riecken (20. März 2011)

*AW: Brandungsangeln ohne Schlagschnur????*

Ohh hatte ich vergessen bei zu schreiben   0.20


----------



## Allround_angler (20. März 2011)

*AW: Brandungsangeln ohne Schlagschnur????*

Super! Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Hätte jetzt echt gedacht mein Kauf bzw. Bestellung wäre ein griff ins..... gewesen.  Dann bin ich beruhigt.

@Degl: Ich hoffe man sieht sich irgendwann mal wieder....bin ja momentan der totale Dänemarkfan aber vielleicht findest Du ja mal den Weg zu uns an den Turm ;-).

Gruss Jens


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. März 2011)

*AW: Brandungsangeln ohne Schlagschnur????*



			
				Klaus S.;3271112[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]Gerade dei Kraut hat eine durchgehende Schnur sogar noch Vorteile gegeüber Keule oder vorgeschaltete Schlagschnur.*[/COLOR]
> 
> Kannst damit bedenkenlos los ziehen obwohl sie für "normale" Brandung überdemensioniert ist.


 


Welche,ich kann keine sehen? |kopfkrat

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## riecken (20. März 2011)

*AW: Brandungsangeln ohne Schlagschnur????*

Ich denke mal der er meint das sie es Durchschneidet.


----------



## angelnrolfman (20. März 2011)

*AW: Brandungsangeln ohne Schlagschnur????*

Hi,

ich denke er meint nicht die "Schnittstelle" als Schwachstelle der Tragkraft, sonder evtl. den Knoten / Durchmesserunterschied, wo sich das Kraut "sammeln" könnte. Bei durchgehender Schnur gleitet das Kraut u.s.w. "frei" auf der Schnur........#c|rolleyes


----------



## Klaus S. (20. März 2011)

*AW: Brandungsangeln ohne Schlagschnur????*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich denke er meint nicht die "Schnittstelle" als Schwachstelle der Tragkraft, sonder evtl. den Knoten / Durchmesserunterschied, wo sich das Kraut "sammeln" könnte. Bei durchgehender Schnur gleitet das Kraut u.s.w. "frei" auf der Schnur........#c|rolleyes



Genau :m


----------



## degl (21. März 2011)

*AW: Brandungsangeln ohne Schlagschnur????*



Allround_angler schrieb:


> Super! Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Hätte jetzt echt gedacht mein Kauf bzw. Bestellung wäre ein griff ins..... gewesen.  Dann bin ich beruhigt.
> 
> @Degl: Ich hoffe man sieht sich irgendwann mal wieder....bin ja momentan der totale Dänemarkfan aber vielleicht findest Du ja mal den Weg zu uns an den Turm ;-).
> 
> Gruss Jens



Freut mich das es dich "voll erwischt" hat:q:q

Und auch wenn ich am Turm stand und nur zu euch keine Verbindung (tel.) bekam..........wird das aber nochmal nachgeholt

gruß degl


----------



## degl (21. März 2011)

*AW: Brandungsangeln ohne Schlagschnur????*



riecken schrieb:


> Ohh hatte ich vergessen bei zu schreiben   0.20



Gute Wahl.........manchmal entscheidet wohl der Preis, daher geht auch auch ne 0,30er........wenn sie auch etwas Überdimensioniert ist.............Hauptsache die Wurfweiten stimmen

gruß degl


----------

